
Unexpected Lessons from 100% Test Coverage - Eyas
https://blog.eyas.sh/2020/01/unexpected-lessons-from-100-test-coverage/
======
Eyas
I gather most people on HN don't like Medium. For those who find its reading
style easier, a mirror link is available here [1].

[1]: [https://medium.com/p/unexpected-lessons-from-100-test-
covera...](https://medium.com/p/unexpected-lessons-from-100-test-coverage-
eebeee211b7a)

